# Cheap or free place to stay in Steamboat?



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

If you have a place in Steamboat and wouldn't mind a couple of dirty boaters crashing on the couch or a paco on the floor, let me know. We'll be heading that way three or four times this year. I know there's got to be boaters that live in Steamboat, right?
We have a place in Summit, so there could possibly be a couch surfing trade if you don't mind communal living in Silverthorne.
Ax murderers and pervs please do not respond!!!


----------

